# Pidän sinusta oikein paljon



## Alevmanni

Hi!

Is "Pidän sinusta oikein paljon" the same as "Pidän sinusta hyvin paljon" and "Mä tykkään susta kovasti"? I read somewhere this is also used in spoken language, so I was wondering if there's any difference in using one of the three,or if it's the same.

^-^


----------



## Hakro

There is no real difference:
oikein = really
hyvin = very
"I like you really/very much."

Using the colloquial phrase depends of course on the situation and relation between persons.


----------



## Alevmanni

Uhmmm
Then,you mean "Mä tykkään susta kovasti" is more used among friends,or relatives?


----------



## Hakro

It's used mostly between friends and lovers, possibly between relatives. too.


----------

